# Need Help for yard wiring with DCC



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi,
I am just starting wiring my yard and need help on where to place the reverse controllers and where should I place the gaps. I have attached a picture of the yard with the only wires I have connected so far marked black and white. I have a double crossover at the bottom and the top is where the turntable and roundhouse will be. I would appreciate any help anyone can provide. This is my second post on this forum, hope it works. Thanks, Bill


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

The yard dose not need a reverse controler. The reverse loop at the far end of the photo is the only place that dose. Just isolate that loop at both ends and install the reverse controler there. I recomend that you add more power to the yard tracks but they do not need to be run throught the reverse controler.


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

I will be adding more power to the individual legs of the yard. Should I put black wires on the left side of the legs and white on the right side of each leg when looking from the bottom to the top of the picture? Do I have a problem with the wye on the right side? Thank you Southern it really helps to be able to ask questions here. Thanks again, Bill


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

I concur with Southern. Isolate the loop at the back and wire that as the reversing section. Gap it beyond the switches. Don't tie any part of the yard to the reversing section.

You don't have any wye to worry about in that photo. The only reversing track is the loop. The switch back and crossing at right don't form a wye. 

Whatever wiring scheme you use has to be consistent. Black towards the wall and white towards the aisle would work fine. If you don't code the wires, it could be easy to make a mistake and connect the wrong wires together which will short out the layout.


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Chris. I am having a lot of fun doing this. Thanks again. Bill


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

I still think I have a problem with the track on the far right side. If I follow black (wire) against the wall and white on the aisle side then when an engine leaves from the far right side track and heads down into the left side into the loop then when it comes out of the loop the left track (black) runs into white coming out of the loop. Wouldn't I need another ARC1 to take care of the short for that single track on the right? Bill


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

This is the only place that is a problem with crossing rails.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

After a couple PM's I think we have discovered that there is more to the problem.
Shinohara Code 100 Switches to be exact, while they are nice switches the are not DCC friendly in there stock form, here are the changes the need to be made to them.


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

Bummer. Thanks Sean.


----------

